

Rechner: A gesture based calculator - nchlswu
http://www.rechner-app.com/

======
aggarwalachal
Looks interesting.

Seems to me that the functions are pretty minimal right now. Would be nice to
see the complex functions getting mapped on the gestures. Otherwise, it is a
great step towards minimalism.

Also, looks like the UI was inspired from Metro somewhere in the thought
process of the app. Everything is flat with no gloss anywhere.

Let's see if this can start a trend towards this kind of apps.

